# Why Women aren't busting 1080 double corks?



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

...because they're not as dumb as we are? Better self-preservation instinct?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Since girls aren't measured against men they only push them selves as hard as they need to. In superpipe the lack of strength does come into play but not on street stuff that is totally technique. There is also a smaller pool since alot less women snowboard and even fewer choose to do anything in the park.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Didn't someone post the average age of a pro is 28? Most women by the time they are 28 are looking to settle down and have babies. Not to mention how can we fly when a week out of the month we have PMS bloat? I have also noticed a large amount of young ladies to busy trying to look cute in tanks on the slopes instead of actually shredding. Just my observation but heck, if I was single, I would do the same.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think women should phyically be able to do most of what guys can do. Afterall, slopestyle is just gymnastics on a snowboard. I think its more mental. Most pro-snowboard dudes are physically scrawny and built like girls. The testerone just gives us the ability to do stupid things.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Well to begin with there's way less girls than guys snowboarding. I think it's balls more than anything really. 

And people seem to progress more under pressure, or when there's competition. But when somebody(Jamie Anderson) could win a Dew Tour comp with her best trick being a cab 5, there's not much reason for her to go bigger when she can just half ass a run and win with flying colors.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> Most pro-snowboard dudes are physically scrawny and built like girls.


LOL!!!

I think classically women are at a disadvantage in sports where sheer strength is the foundation, but in endurance events it's closer.

Like pencap said, slopestyle is gymnastics on a snowboard. Female gymnasts are talented and they are an example of how girls can be physically capable of the tasks involved in slopestyle, but as AlexS implied there are few girls doing it. 

Gymnastics has more girls participating because it's a classic sport for kids to get into competitively. Snowboarding on the other hand is more weekend warrior recreation. My daughter's gymnastics academy has full classes running all week long, and the numerous team girls practice 2.5 hours at least twice per week. There are also two other academies in my small city with at least as many athletes. I doubt I could count on both hands the number of competitive slopestyle girls in the area.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Everyone knows women can't do math. Cab540 FS900 BS720 Front Boardslide-270 out, that's a lot of numbers


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Torah Bright has been working on a double-cork for the pipe, but hasn't tried it in competition yet.

Women's slopestyle is pretty bad seeing how someone got first or second doing a backside 180 off the last jump.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Because they don't have to? first woman to hit a double cork.... and all women will have to hit double corks... it's just where the competition rests... if you don't have to do something that has a strong chance of your ass in a hospital bed at the expense of your job, why do it?


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

One girl (17yrs) from my country doing backside rodeos on anything , did double rodeo 9 at the contest..just didnt land clean. So I think we just have to wait for some girl who will pull some double trick , others will follow.

edit: just look http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbLSeZndmuU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

It is kind of weird how girls aren't as good as them men, it's like there 10 years behind or something.
Kind of the same in skateboarding...or most sports come to think of it.
Hopefully my daughter will be the one to help progress womans riding in like 15-20 or so years.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Women should just keep doing what they are good at.........cookin', cleanin', layin' on their backs to please their man. Nothin' worse then coming home after an epic day at the hill and dinner isn't ready.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

It has to do with leg strength, progression, and moment of inertia in a women's wider hips. It's not impossible for them, just relatively more difficult.

Of course, one girl here seems to think all the female snowboard athletes are just sandbagging... That is, when she isn't talking about how great she is. :laugh:

Her proof? She can keep up with her boyfriend cruising down the hill. Go figure. :dunno:


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

As a former gymnast I can tell you it has little to do with the difficulty of the trick. Like others have said, the girls that can do the big tricks are most likely doing them in the gym and not on a board. Snowboarding is a very dominant male sport. The majority of girls that have that natural ability to spin flip and fly will pick gymantics, diving, figure skating, or dancing 99.5% of the time over snowboarding which leaves you with a very select few strapped to a board with the skills to try the big tricks.

A womens body is built differently as well that's why gymansts retire so young. Once your hips grow in your centre of gravity changes making twisting turning and flipping slightly different.

I started boarding at 29. Young girls are interested in other things and until the sport becomes more branded towards young girls you won't see that much improvement because there's not that much competition and women haven't been strapped in for as many years as men have.

This forum is proof of that! I would be curious to know what the ratio is of men to women who have an account?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

DoubleT77 said:


> As a former gymnast I can tell you it has little to do with the difficulty of the trick. Like others have said, the girls that can do the big tricks are most likely doing them in the gym and not on a board. Snowboarding is a very dominant male sport. The majority of girls that have that natural ability to spin flip and fly will pick gymantics, diving, figure skating, or dancing 99.5% of the time over snowboarding which leaves you with a very select few strapped to a board with the skills to try the big tricks.
> 
> A womens body is built differently as well that's why gymansts retire so young. Once your hips grow in your centre of gravity changes making twisting turning and flipping slightly different.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Very well stated.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah I got a chance to meet Jaime this weekend at the dew tour. She had it easy as far as the competition went.. I was hoping to see her throw at least a 7 but there was no need for it to win. 

Makes me wonder... hmm... maybe I can advance into female pro riding.. I'm only doing roastbeef grabs and straight airs on 25-30ft gap.. and 1s off rollers.. but we just got a big air bag at my mountain. I could potentially be doing 3's 5's and 7's in no time by the end of next season (stupid neck) lol but I'm sure the girls will bring up the heat with each season. damn I missed my calling.. if only i started back in high school. I hate that the guys can show us up soo much.



Zany said:


> One girl (17yrs) edit: just look YouTube - Klaudia Medlová - best of Nokia Snowboard. X Tour 2 010.avi


thats pretty dope.



mojo maestro said:


> Women should just keep doing what they are good at.........cookin', cleanin', layin' on their backs to please their man. Nothin' worse then coming home after an epic day at the hill and dinner isn't ready.


Don't get me started. God gave you hands cook your own damn food. :cheeky4:


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the girls' end of the sport isn't lagging just because they have the mentality of "If I only need a cab 5 to win, why throw a 10?". Focusing on doing the least possible amount of work to get by is a desk-jockey's mentality, not an athlete's. The sport is driven by riders pushing themselves. As for the women, it just hasn't picked up yet with them. I'm sure it will in the future, and some snowboarding events like slopestyle or maybe comp riding will become gender-blind, similar to rock climbing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Plain and simple sand bagging and politics. I can point you at more than a handful of girls that completely suck that are "pro". Oh and look at this wonderful piece of press propaganda I just got. YouTube - DC SHOES KIMMY FASANI DOUBLE BACKFLIP TEASER Slovokian chick killed it in comparison.


----------



## katiedoespowder (Jan 14, 2011)

Your Physiology is different to ours. It is no different to any other sport. It is why we have mens and womens events. Kimmy Fasani will still kick 99% of most mens ass on the mountain, just not other male pros. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Karasene said:


> we just got a big air bag at my mountain.


What does this mean?:dunno:


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

justdust said:


> What does this mean?:dunno:


This: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/news-updates-suggestions/36466-big-air-airbag-hits-gunstock-nh.html


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

katiedoespowder said:


> Your Physiology is different to ours. It is no different to any other sport. It is why we have mens and womens events. Kimmy Fasani will still kick 99% of most mens ass on the mountain, just not other male pros. It isn't rocket science.


Politics is the only reason she's still sponsored.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

their boobs throw off their balance.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Women should just keep doing what they are good at.........cookin', cleanin', layin' on their backs to please their man. Nothin' worse then coming home after an epic day at the hill and dinner isn't ready.


Booooooooo.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mhaas said:


> their boobs throw off their balance.


And lower my IQ.


----------



## Major_Hutch (Jan 26, 2011)

Men by nature have more natural muscle power to abuse, while also having a narrower set of hips...yes Hips. Therefore men turn faster and also have that extra muscle power. What the average guy does for a 720 a girl does for her 360. Women also have a better sense of self-preservation then men. A lot of it is biology there are always exceptions, ive seen a girl compete constantly in the men's comps and win. She competed once in a women's competition and wasn't challenged enough.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Donutz said:


> And lower my IQ.


Yeah because boobs doing a 540 look way better then a wang doing a 1080


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Karasene said:


> but we just got a big air bag at my mountain.





justdust said:


> What does this mean?:dunno:


Sounds like Kara got a job as a liftie. :cheeky4:



JeffreyCH said:


> Yeah because boobs doing a 540 look way better then a wang doing a 1080


A-fucking-men. :thumbsup:


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

One word...


TESTOSTERONE.


Combined with the fact that they have smalls brains, 1/3 the size of ours, it's science.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> One word...
> 
> 
> TESTOSTERONE.
> ...


Oh boy.. here it comes...........


----------



## CMOOO (Aug 23, 2015)

I think it's because they're not as competitive. They are stuck on 7s! And you can win contests as a girls with 5s so then the girls growing up are like that's all I have to learn so I don't have to shred that hard today and they grow up and learn basically nothing and just practice the same thing. What I don't understand is why women don't say hey let me do a 900 so no one can beat my score?? Like are girls dumb or


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

YAY THREAD DIGGER! It lives!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

it's because women are inferior


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I want to big up CMOOO, I didn't know what the worst thread on this forum was, now I do.


----------

